# Hopefully a spawn log! *fingers crossed*



## fightergirl2710 (Jun 9, 2011)

Eep! I'm excited! Monday is going to be the day I set up the spawn tank for Zuko and Peaches!
I have microworms ready, I've been conditioning the pair this entire week with live bloodworms. Zuko has been making a lot of "practice nests" lol! And Peaches looks all nice and rounded.
I plan to put in a lot of live plants like wisteria into the tank, so the fry can have infusoria and Peaches can have places to chill out. 
Tomorrow I'm buying BBS eggs.. Big hole in the pocket but *hopefully* worth it! 

I was wondering:
Should I get a snail for the fry tank? As clean up? I'm worried it might try to eat them  I can only get these ones with a bright yellow shell, I'm not sure what they're called... Apple snails perhaps?

Will the infusoria from the plants suffice as food along with the MW? I don't want them to starve.. I can always wait longer and get an infusoria culture going...

And will a sponge filter be ok for the fry tank? Since its not cycled, would having a sponge filter make a difference?
Thanks and wishme luck! >w<


----------



## Amphibianite (Aug 6, 2011)

From what I have heard Snails help create Infusoria too. Don't think the snail will try and eat the fry personally.
Good luck fighter ^_^


----------



## fightergirl2710 (Jun 9, 2011)

Thanks Amph! You too!


----------



## Creat (Dec 6, 2010)

Snails are great and Amphibianite is right about them helping create and environment for infusoria too. They will only eat dead fry and will scavenge the bottom and any live plants you have for algae. And you would have to cycle the sponge filter to make it have a difference first for a new sponge I just set it up in an existing tank for a few weeks to make sure it has a bacteria colony created on it. Dont want the tank cycling on the fry  
And good luck! We are here to help! fry can be very stressful


----------



## fightergirl2710 (Jun 9, 2011)

Ooh cool! I should get a snail then and plop it in there.  I'll get a small sponge filter and put it in the sorority, so by the time the fry are 2 weeks old, I'll have a sponge filter ready. Does that sound ok?
Yes they can be stressful! They're stressing me out before even being born! XD
I'm going to spawn them in a 5 gallon and later move the fry to a 15.. I hope that's big enough D:


----------



## Creat (Dec 6, 2010)

Sounds fine  Should work great and it sounds like your on the right track. And a 15 should be fine if you get to big of a spawn you can always put the super large ones in the 5 to slow their growth and the rest in the 15 gal so they dont get as much growth stunting hormone.


----------



## fightergirl2710 (Jun 9, 2011)

Woohoo!  Sounds like a plan!
I love this place! So many helpful people! Thank you Creat! *hugs*


----------



## Creat (Dec 6, 2010)

Ha ha no problem as I see it I can get better (not to mention cheaper) fish coming from here rather then attempting to always import them cause importing is a pain in the arse . Plus I love seeing baby photo's!


----------



## fightergirl2710 (Jun 9, 2011)

True mostly.. Except since I live in India, its not worth it lol! But the baby pictures are totally worth it, yes!!
This first spawn is going to be just for me though, I'll probably get all VTs but I want the babies of both Peaches and Zuko to remember them by lol! Later I'm going to spawn for better bettas  I already have a blue marble pair planned :3


----------



## Creat (Dec 6, 2010)

Yeah thats the one down side with this being global it only works with people near me and heck I am allowed to think you live near me XP


----------



## fightergirl2710 (Jun 9, 2011)

Heehee! You can't imagine all the times people have been selling beautiful bettas here and I couldn't have any XD


----------



## Tisia (Mar 15, 2011)

Creat said:


> Yeah thats the one down side with this being global it only works with people near me and heck I am allowed to think you live near me XP


I'm nearish you and might be spawning in a few months so I'm taking that as an excuse to annoy you if I have questions >_> lol


----------



## Amphibianite (Aug 6, 2011)

Yep I live near both of ya, so people near me get higher priority on spawns and cheaper shipping


----------



## fightergirl2710 (Jun 9, 2011)

What kind of babies do you think a Cambodian and a marble would give?*daydreams*


----------



## Amphibianite (Aug 6, 2011)

What color marble?
I would put it about 10% cambo, 10% pure marble the rest would be some cambo with marbling on bodies, or marble bodies and redish fins.


----------



## fightergirl2710 (Jun 9, 2011)

Blue, black, white and clear marble  But mostly blue lol!
I was eading the genetic stuff but there wasn't much about marbles.. It only said with a solid you will have some variegated, butterfly, solid with marble and marble.. I can't imagine how the cambo babies would look.. It said cambo is recessive.. :/ Vaaary confuzzling!


----------



## diablo13 (Jul 1, 2011)

Lol, genetics are the one thing I don't get confused on. And you probably won't get very many Peaches if that's true. You can kee a girl from Peaches and name it Cream


----------



## fightergirl2710 (Jun 9, 2011)

Heehee that's cute :3 I hope I don't have a spawn too big, I don't know how I'd handle it XD


----------



## diablo13 (Jul 1, 2011)

You could just remove a portion of his bubble nest before they hatch, to decrease numbers before culling. And I was thinking, since you feed all your fish Live Bloodworms, aren't all if them technically already conditioned?


----------



## Creat (Dec 6, 2010)

Anyone is allowed to annoy me I mean really do you think I actually have a life lolz XD and I wouldnt worry about to big of a spawn or you can do as diablo said and remove part of the nest... its easier for me to cull eggs then it is babies however sometimes the male doesnt like this and will eat the rest of the nest...


----------



## fightergirl2710 (Jun 9, 2011)

That's what I'm worried about .. That I remove a bit of the nest and the babies that live, die or the male eats them or that the eggs that were removed were the awesomest babies of all! D: I think too much...

@diablo- I guess they are.. But then sometimes I get lazy and give them freeze dried and conditioning time means 2 meals a day


----------



## diablo13 (Jul 1, 2011)

Oh, it's good to make sure, anyway.


----------



## fightergirl2710 (Jun 9, 2011)

Ooh... I forgot.. The plants infusoria thing.. The scavenging is fine right? Me no want to keel them! D:

I also forgot to put up pictures of the pair:
Zuko:









Peaches (her most well known picture XD):









All I know is, those babies will be adorable!


----------



## Amphibianite (Aug 6, 2011)

hehe then all mine are partially conditioned XD. I feed them two meals a day of pellets anyway XD tomorrow is blood worm for everyone too. Then mid-week is shrimp day.


----------



## fightergirl2710 (Jun 9, 2011)

Lucky! They get shrimp!! Once I get bbs I might start up a bs tank for the adults


----------



## Amphibianite (Aug 6, 2011)

Oh and fighter my Bring Shrimp eggs here are 5 bucks a tube. 
They get true human grade shrimp that has been precooked. I chop it up and soak it in garlic juice its their special treat


----------



## fightergirl2710 (Jun 9, 2011)

Ah ok.. I want to try that but the stupid oil spill has me avoiding sea food till the next month X(
I don't get the tubes here! I wish I did, they seem so much more sensible than buying a huge can! I'll probably be distributing it with aquarists here XD


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Good luck with the spawn, Fightergirl.


----------



## fightergirl2710 (Jun 9, 2011)

Thank you DQ!


----------



## fightergirl2710 (Jun 9, 2011)

Today I picked up a hood for my spawning tank as well as lighting since I'm going to have some wisteria in there.. 
Do you guys think I should plop in Momo the mossball for more infusoria for the babies? I decided against an infusoria culture because I heard a lot of people screwed up and ended up with more bacteria than infusoria.. So I'm sticking with what comes from the plants and the microworms...

A guy on my Indian forum wants me to take his white and cambo females to breed later  yay! But omg! Lol!

I also picked up a sponge filter that is something like this:








I wonder if it'll work... :/


----------



## Creat (Dec 6, 2010)

Thats a really cool sponge filter where did you find it? and i would throw momo in there too lol


----------



## Amphibianite (Aug 6, 2011)

That is a seriously awesome filter i want.


----------



## fightergirl2710 (Jun 9, 2011)

Its a cheap Chinese filter XD I trust the Chinese with most of my aquarium needs lol! The only difference is that mine is round and doesn't have one of the media.. It has filter floss and the pebbles no actual sponge.  Momo goes in too then! Onishiki may not like losing his back rub buddy but eh, too bad XD


----------



## diablo13 (Jul 1, 2011)

Lol, it may help for when The fry get itchy


----------



## fightergirl2710 (Jun 9, 2011)

Lol! I'm going to be growing fry with some mossball molesting tendencies XD


----------



## diablo13 (Jul 1, 2011)

Lol, a whole new generation of Mossball Scarring......XD


----------



## fightergirl2710 (Jun 9, 2011)

Must get more mossballs! @[email protected] I'd have an army if they weren't so expensive! Momo's going to need a buddy for his therapy sessions XD

Anyway, so far I have all this ready:
5 gallon spawning tank with light fittings and partition for the pair
microworms
filter
some plants but not enough (yet)
heater
thermometer

What i need:
More plants
snail if I can find one
bulb for the fixture -__-
bbs
grow out tank (should be here in a week)
I can't get most of this stuff till Wednesday! Stupid festival holidays grrr.. But even if I get everything except the snail and bbs by Wednesday, I'll introduce the pair and start the spawn.. 
Question: Is cabomba a good plant to have in the spawning tank? I have a lot of it over growing in my boys' tank!


----------



## diablo13 (Jul 1, 2011)

I was curious about Cabomba, I want some. But does it shed like crazy? If I does there is a chance, however slight, it could hit the fry. And if it rots it becomes poisonous, and you really can't gravel vac a Fry Tank. So does it shed a ton?


----------



## fightergirl2710 (Jun 9, 2011)

It sheds quite a bit initially when you introduce it to a new tank and when you disturb it too much.. Otherwise it stays intact XD The leaves are pretty wispy though..


----------



## diablo13 (Jul 1, 2011)

Hrmm, do you think the fry would stirr it up too much? Like, does Oni and Zuko's filter make it shed?


----------



## fightergirl2710 (Jun 9, 2011)

I don't have a filter in their tank :/ I don't use filters in most tanks..


----------



## diablo13 (Jul 1, 2011)

Oh. Hmmm, I guess you could try it, but I would put it in before spawning so it doesn't rot when you have fry. And thanks for the info, now I can propogatw all my tanks with Cabomba  it does propogate like really fast, right?


----------



## fightergirl2710 (Jun 9, 2011)

Very!! I had it crowd up my tank so much in a week that the bettas had no place to swim XD Just be careful when planting them, they get loose from the substrate easily.. Mine grow more than 6 inches in a week!  You need high light and slightly cooler temperature..


----------



## diablo13 (Jul 1, 2011)

0.0 I heard they grew a inch per day. That's a really fast growing plant @[email protected]


----------



## fightergirl2710 (Jun 9, 2011)

Yup, they went from 6 inches to 15 in no time..


----------



## diablo13 (Jul 1, 2011)

0.0 it seems like a good deal, then, because you can get a ton of plants, and my LFS has them for like 5$  the Petsmart is 2.5


----------



## fightergirl2710 (Jun 9, 2011)

I got them for 100rs for a bunch of 12-15!  Vaaary cheap!


----------



## fightergirl2710 (Jun 9, 2011)

Here's my set up: 
I need some cover on the ground, I have tons of surface cover -__- I think I'll go plastic for ground cover  Momo says hi! 









I decided on a sponge filter instead of the one before, I thought the babies might get trapped in that! 

Water level, less than 6 inches.. Temperature 28 C, bubble wrap check! plants check! soda bottle cut up to make chimney check! Thermometer check! IAL check! Momo the voyeuristic mossball check!


----------



## Creat (Dec 6, 2010)

Looks great! the only thing I might add is more plants to give the female denser cover to hide in. and I am excited to see them spawn


----------



## fightergirl2710 (Jun 9, 2011)

I put a big plastic plant in there now  And I placed the IAL to make a divider kind of thing XD
Btw when should I introduce Peaches? Its 9:30 pm right now, some people say add them together, some say add the female after a day or 2.. I'm wondering if I should let him be on his own for a couple of days... Then before adding Peaches do a partial water change.. IDK.. D: Oh and what time? evening? Morning?? *runs in circles freaking out*


----------



## Creat (Dec 6, 2010)

Ha ha I dump them in both together usually the little but of chemistry shock plus them not seeing each other helps get them to spawn. Oh and I also put them in at night to hopefully get a spawn the next morning.


----------



## fightergirl2710 (Jun 9, 2011)

So you don't do the chimney thing? I'm a bit scared to just dump them in


----------



## Creat (Dec 6, 2010)

Ha ha no its refereed to as the shock method I trust that my fish like each other because I have let them see each other for a half hour every day and they respond good. And a well taken care of fish should have no problems with a little shock. And no I dont do the chimney thing I never have. But its up to you what you want to do.


----------



## fightergirl2710 (Jun 9, 2011)

I haven't let them see each other at all except once.  I read that they should be isolated from any other fish before spawning. D:
I think I'll stick to the chimney though, I don't trust myself with the shock treatment.. I'd be too nervous that they hurt each other!
Btw do you leave the light on all night? My water is at 82 degrees and there is condensation building on the sides D: I thought the water was overheating but the finger test revealed that to be a negative. Will the bettas be ok in 82-84 degree water? Zuko's in there and he doesn't seem to mind.. I'm worried the bulb may over heat the water! D:


----------



## Creat (Dec 6, 2010)

They will be fine  and I leave the light off, keeps them from beating up on each other to much. Some people even to lowlight spawns where there is little to no light and have good results.


----------



## fightergirl2710 (Jun 9, 2011)

Ohh.. Ok that makes sense lol! Dim the lights for the mood hehe..
I think I'll add Peaches in tomorrow evening then, I want to make sure they at least like each other before releasing her. I worry a lot XD


----------



## Creat (Dec 6, 2010)

Ha ha its alright can you tell I dont ? at least I try not to as much anymore


----------



## fightergirl2710 (Jun 9, 2011)

Hehe I guess after a few spawns you must know what to expect now.. Were you as freaked as I am the first time you tried? I don't know what to expect, its all ___________________ lol!


----------



## Amphibianite (Aug 6, 2011)

Haha Fighter its alright I am nervous about my first spawns but I am expecting all will go well.


----------



## fightergirl2710 (Jun 9, 2011)

I really hope so! *crossing toes now!*


----------



## Creat (Dec 6, 2010)

As long as you put time and care into conditioning them have faith they will spawn. I just started to try to believe in the way I did things that it would work out in the end. And yes there are still moments when I worry but doing it at night and dumping them in at the same time makes me more comfortable. Its like they are meeting on neutral ground in the dark where they cant see each other well... i feel more comfortable


----------



## fightergirl2710 (Jun 9, 2011)

I really should have more faith in them I guess. I definitely have faith in Zuko, he built 3 separate huge bubblenests this week and Peaches does look all plump and eggy with the tube sticking out, its just that she's an aggressive girl, I just hope they get along.. Somewhere, I know they will otherwise I would have never thought of this, you're right, I need more faith


----------



## Creat (Dec 6, 2010)

Ha ha and dont worry if it takes a few days too that was my largest problem I always rushed them took the female out to soon... removed them ... never gave them enough time


----------



## fightergirl2710 (Jun 9, 2011)

Give them enough time! I really gotta remember that one XD I'll get all panicky and take her out early otherwise! Lol!


----------



## Creat (Dec 6, 2010)

For my own personal rule of thumb because my tanks are planted so thickly I wait 12 hrs after the last embrace to remove her. Usually by that time she is hiding on the opposite side of the tank and he is busy with his nest.


----------



## fightergirl2710 (Jun 9, 2011)

I haven't plante it too thickly, and I think the plants I have in there are melting 
I tried to concentrate them in one corner opposite from where the bubble nest *should* be..


----------



## fightergirl2710 (Jun 9, 2011)

Peaches is in the chimney! She seems a bit scared of Zuko and tries to avoid him right now. Zuko is flaring and going around the tank and showing off.. I think he's deciding where to put his nest XD


----------



## Tikibirds (May 26, 2011)

> soda bottle cut up to make chimney check!


what is that for??


----------



## fightergirl2710 (Jun 9, 2011)

Its like a hurricane lantern for the female so that she's in the tank with the male but he can't hurt her.. I cut up the top and bottom of a 2ltr soda bottle as a make shift. 
Peaches isn't reacting too much to Zuko, she just sits there, she wiggles at him sometimes but mostly just sits there... She was acting like how she should when I feed her -__-
How long should I wait to release her? Till she goes into submissive pose?


----------



## Tikibirds (May 26, 2011)

ahhhh..i see.


----------



## Creat (Dec 6, 2010)

Usually yes you want to wait till she starts responding, sometimes flaring back, if you can see vertical stripes, and sometimes if she is swimming head down... most of the time they act like they want to follow the male


----------



## fightergirl2710 (Jun 9, 2011)

She isn't getting eggy and since she's a light body I can't see any stripes. He's made a decent sized BN and keeps adding to it. She sometimes ignores him and sometimes follows him, she doesn't flare, just wiggles in small intervals.. Is it ok for this to go on more than a day? When should I start thinking this isn't going to work and pull her out? Right now she doesn't seem too interested. :/


----------



## Creat (Dec 6, 2010)

you can release her when ever you want to I think if you wait it out for 3 days and nothing happen its probably not going to work


----------



## fightergirl2710 (Jun 9, 2011)

Thanks! I hope she gets her groove on soon lol! Btw is it ok if I feed them while they're in there? I don't want them to be hungry


----------



## Creat (Dec 6, 2010)

Some people do some people dont... I do feed them but I hear it distracts them from breeding but I personally never had a problem


----------



## fightergirl2710 (Jun 9, 2011)

Ok, good.. I think I'll feed them a worm or so now and again, I don't want them to be hungry.


----------



## fightergirl2710 (Jun 9, 2011)

My sister played a certain Tom Jones song about a certain bomb to get my pair going... The best part is, its working XD


----------



## Creat (Dec 6, 2010)

Lol hey if it works


----------



## fightergirl2710 (Jun 9, 2011)

Well, they're still wiggling and she's much more responsive but still not there.  She hasn't even become eggy yet X( She was when I conditioned her! Then, why??


----------



## fightergirl2710 (Jun 9, 2011)

Ok, I see her eggspot now (more prominently) but she's not eggy, at least doesn't look it but she's behaving the way she should be.. What do I do? :?


----------



## Creat (Dec 6, 2010)

Dont worry if her behavior is changing for the better she may have just lost her eggs.. it happens sometimes if the female becomes to eggy before the male can get to her. And she can still produce enough eggs to get a spawn I wouldnt worry to much.


----------



## fightergirl2710 (Jun 9, 2011)

So do you think I should release her and see what happens?


----------



## Creat (Dec 6, 2010)

Sure why not  if you feel safe doing so


----------



## fightergirl2710 (Jun 9, 2011)

Well, I released her but then I had to take her out... She wasn't doing well and getting beat up by Zuko.. Btw how much beating up i ok? He was chasing her like crazy and she would end up breathing heavily and hiding. I'm going to condition her some more and try later but somehow I think she just isn't the type. :/ I'm putting in another girl I conditioned.. She has the stripes, the spot and everything..

But seriously, just so I don't panic and pull her out, how much violence is ok?


----------



## Creat (Dec 6, 2010)

As weird as it it a lot of violence. Chasing nipping its all part of the game, the stress stripes also mean submission so if she still keeping her dominant/ breeding vertical stripes chasing is normal. I have noticed my males chase them until for hours and beat them up and suddenly after a day they get it and breed. This is why I put them in at night gets the chasing out of their system in the dark when its a little difficult to find one another. The breathing heavy and hiding is normal as long as the male goes back once and a while to check on the nest he isnt being territorial aggressive.. just breeding aggressive. The only thing to look out for and I only remove them, is when the male starts ignoring the nest and just relentless chasing thats a major sign its not working.


----------



## fightergirl2710 (Jun 9, 2011)

She scattered the nest only a bit is left but he started fixing it and he would sort of give her time when she stopped to breathe but then start chasing again. He would flare and then show himself to her sideways, then rub rub rub and nip and then chase. -__- Is that territorial or breeding aggressive? I'm hoping that its breeding aggressive because I doubt he'd rub her otherwise lol!
I didn't know the breeding stripes were a sign of dominance, I always thought they were just breeding or submission signs! So I actually have to wait till she's stressy for them to breed? How strange. :/ I'm learning all sorts of things!


----------



## Creat (Dec 6, 2010)

Nope he is doing exactly what he should  Its more of a she will get stressed and then realize what she has to do. Which is go to him and he will realize chasing her isnt going to get him what he wants all the time. The male is trying to lure her to the nest she probably already submitted to him. They do stay stripped like that (breeding stripes) after she has relinquished dominance. But its the reason that the most dominant female in the sorority is always striped like that and the bottom ones are stripped horizontal. Of course horizontal stripes can also be normal coloring lol there are a lot of exceptions to rules.  If you feel comfortable I would keep them together


----------



## fightergirl2710 (Jun 9, 2011)

I'll have to do that in the morning, my sister's sleeping in the room now and I'd have to turn on the light to remove the chimney.  I'm glad that all this is normal, I think I'm more comfortable now with the whole thing.. It looks violent to us but I guess its natural to them.  Thank you so much for all the advice and all the putting up with my silly questions (which be sure you will hear more of! Hehe!) I'm always afraid that if I leave the room and don't supervise they'll murder each other! That's the main reason I'm so paranoid! D:

Its weird how Peaches didn't give a crap about Zuko but Awesome Sauce went nuts as soon as she saw the guy!


----------



## Creat (Dec 6, 2010)

Each girl is different and every fish is too... I try not to worry to hard and your questions arent dumb


----------



## fightergirl2710 (Jun 9, 2011)

That's tru.. Peaches was more interested in me and thinking about whether I'm going to feed her or not. -__- These two just ignore me completely!
And lol! They are a bit, c'mon.. You're just being nice! ;-)


----------



## fightergirl2710 (Jun 9, 2011)

Oh oh! Creat, last silly question for the day (because I should go sleep lol!)
Once I release the girl do I watch them till the embrace? Should I keep watch to make sure they're ok constantly or every few hours or what?


----------



## Creat (Dec 6, 2010)

I just check in every 4 hrs or making sure they havent ripped holes in each other yet. If you doing it at night and the lights are out dont worry so much.


----------



## fightergirl2710 (Jun 9, 2011)

Ok I've released the girl. She's currently backflipped onto the plants and hiding. Zuko is looking or her and fixing his nest.. I've drawn all the curtains and tuned off the light in the tank so its dark but not pitch black.. I hope they figure this out soon! Its painful to see Awesome Sauce getting beaten up. :<


----------



## Ritingyou (Sep 3, 2011)

Hope everything goes well for you and your bettas!  Mine just spawned 2 days ago and my girl has a quater of her tail fin missing.. tore me apart to watch so I decided to sleep most of the time. (Although I was hoping to actually catch them spawing..)

Take lots of pics if you get to see yours! Good luck!


----------



## fightergirl2710 (Jun 9, 2011)

I wish I could take pictures! But my male gets distracted whenever I'm around, the silly boy! I'll try though, with some stealth XD
The girl has chunks missing from her anal fin, poor thing has such long fins that they're easy targets D:
Congrats on the spawn! Have the babies hatched yet?


----------



## Ritingyou (Sep 3, 2011)

Poor girl, at least her fins will grow back though and it will be worth while seeing some fry just like her  

Not exactly.. they just started falling out of the nest a few hours ago though so could be soon! Were moving onto the 3rd day since the spawn. I didnt even know there were actual eggs until I saw one fall lol! I never saw them spawn and since I didnt see any eggs I assumed there werent any. Talk about a happy surprise!


----------



## fightergirl2710 (Jun 9, 2011)

Lol! Thats awesome! Good thing you didn't clean out the nest or anything like that! My girl is still hiding in the plants. :roll: I think their fry will be really cute! Both of them are blue marbles 

Do you have any pictures of your pair?


----------



## Ritingyou (Sep 3, 2011)

Marbles? *drools* I love marbles! I might just have to get some fry from you.. XD

This is Drake the daddy  a hmpk(still debating the hm part though.. but others told me he is) dragon. In dim light he actually looks green and black but in bright light he is blue with a dark red.









Here is my little girl. She actually turned a dark blue after introducing them to eachother. She is one of thoes that seems to show stress stripes 24/7 except for special occasions (shes the one swimming down lol)


----------



## fightergirl2710 (Jun 9, 2011)

Aww they're a cute couple! I ish I could ship to you! I'd love to sell them to people on here but location is such a problem! 
This is my pair:

















She's become a real dark royal blue now:


----------



## Ritingyou (Sep 3, 2011)

I wish you could ship some to me too.. gah! your pair will make some really pretty fry! No fair  lol 

I just checked on mine about 10 minutes ago, 10 hatched that I have seen so far. Daddy doesnt mind them doing out of the bubble nest as long as they are on the edge of the foam cup where he can keep an eye on them lol He's still waiting for the rest to hatch (shouldnt be many only 2-3 falling out of the nest now)

How is your pair doing?


----------



## fightergirl2710 (Jun 9, 2011)

Ah, still chasing.  Its been 2 hours now so I'm willing to wait. 
I love the dedication these betta dads have! Always on their toes :>


----------



## Ritingyou (Sep 3, 2011)

Yeah I do too  It's so cute too watching them to care of their fry.


----------



## fightergirl2710 (Jun 9, 2011)

Just went to check on them: She's still hiding but her breeding stripes have darkened.. She's missing a lot of her tail and anal fin and a scale.  Zuko is an abusive bf!


----------



## Ritingyou (Sep 3, 2011)

Oh wow.. and I thought drake was bad! But then again bettas are tough fish.. if her stripes are darkened then she must be ok  Watch them end up spawning right when you fall asleep.. lol


----------



## fightergirl2710 (Jun 9, 2011)

I'm sure! They're just waiting for me to fall asleep to do their thing XD
Did Drake cause a lot of damage to your girl?


----------



## Ritingyou (Sep 3, 2011)

Yes a bit actually.. a quarter of her tail fin bitten off all the way down to her body.. and a couple scales on both sides of her face so it looks as if she was scratched. I think he also tried to nip her eye.. it was swollen when I took her out but thankfully it is back to normal now. She's with her sisters (got them from petsmart I call them my little tripplets lol)


----------



## fightergirl2710 (Jun 9, 2011)

Oh wow! These girls can take a lot of damage no? Lucky he didn't get her eye! The girls sound adorable.


----------



## Ritingyou (Sep 3, 2011)

They sure can! And they heal quickly too! I was so scared when I saw her eye swollen.. I almost went and got my smaller tank out to put her in next to my bed to keep a closer eye on her.. But I know she would be happier with her sisters


----------



## fightergirl2710 (Jun 9, 2011)

I'm definitely getting her into qt after this! My sorority is all different girls and she's the alpha, I don't wan her to be beat up just because she's weak right now.  How long did your couple take to figure it out?


----------



## Ritingyou (Sep 3, 2011)

Funny you ask that.. a half hour after I released her they did a lot of "practice" wraps. Or at least thats what I call them since I did not see any eggs fall.. After that I just left her in over night and went to bed then took her out in the morning since:

1) I couldnt handel letting her get damaged even more
2) he was guarding the nest, even flareing at me 

So I guess around 12 hours probably?


----------



## fightergirl2710 (Jun 9, 2011)

Lucky you! I've had her with him divided since last night and now she's been free for 3 hours and nothing! Breeding bars still there but she's not willing yet. :<
Did you have them in the dark or did you have a light? Sorry for all my questions, I want to learn as much as I can from others experiences.


----------



## Ritingyou (Sep 3, 2011)

Dont be sorry about asking questions  I do the same all the time! I had them in the light. But I also had her in a very large pickle jar for 4 days letting them get to know eachother.. So I think that is why they didnt wait so long.. because they have been watching eachother for days lol!


----------



## fightergirl2710 (Jun 9, 2011)

Ah ok, I read that I should let her go when she's responsive, so that's what I did.. I think if he beats her up anymore I'll have to put her back in the chimney for awhile.


----------



## Ritingyou (Sep 3, 2011)

If shes responsive then she should be fine, just make sure they are both interested. It was hard for me to watch as well.. thats why I ended up sleeping through it. That way I wouldnt be tempted to take her out to soon.


----------



## fightergirl2710 (Jun 9, 2011)

She's still hiding! It doesn't make sense lol! She has the stripes so she's obviously ready, so then why not just go with it? X(


----------



## Creat (Dec 6, 2010)

Lol fish are weird and each pair is different. The reason I plant my tanks so thickly is so the female gets beat up less. And the female is probably trying to figure out what the male wants. As long as their still flirting (chasing wiggle dance etc.) dont worry. Men can never talk about what they want.


----------



## fightergirl2710 (Jun 9, 2011)

Thanks Creat but I pulled both of them out. Awesome Sauce is missing almost all her fins and I've put her in QT, she's still in shock. She's sitting in one place breathing heavily :/ I gave her a few bloodworms and I think I'll wait to introduce them again.. Should I wait a week or 2? Zuko doesn't have a scratch on him. He caused most of the damage.. 
I've changed the water in the spawning tank, rearranged it and added some wisteria, hopefully that's enough cover. This time was just bad luck. I feel awful about AS. She looks very shaken. :< 
Can you tell me how your shock treatment works, maybe I'll try that next time...


----------



## Creat (Dec 6, 2010)

You can always try Peaches if you feel up to it again sounded like she held her own and Zuko still sounds like he is in the mood. Well this is what I used for one of my males who was very particular about wanting to breed. So I would do one or two weeks of normal treatment of clean water and bloodworms etc. letting them see each other for an hr everyday. Then I would cup them for one week using those cups that they come in in chain stores no heater and no water changes. But I would still feed live or frozen food. Then with out acclimation dump them into the breeding tank at night before lights out.


----------



## Ritingyou (Sep 3, 2011)

Sorry it didnt work out fightergirl  I was really hoping it would, they would have made beautiful fry. But dont give up!


----------



## fightergirl2710 (Jun 9, 2011)

I'm totally not giving up! 
Awesome Sauce was receptive but then she took a lot of damage.. I'm either trying your idea, Creat or I'm leaving her in that chimney for much longer next time.. Your idea is interesting, I wonder what triggers them? :? Would you recommend it to a beginner like me?


----------



## fightergirl2710 (Jun 9, 2011)

Oh and do they actually do stuff at night? Mine would just sleep!


----------



## Creat (Dec 6, 2010)

Yeah they do you can look up low light spawning and find people who do it in little or no light


----------



## fightergirl2710 (Jun 9, 2011)

Cool, I'll look up into it! If you let them see each other for the first week, when you cup them do you isolate them or they can still see each other?


----------



## Creat (Dec 6, 2010)

I do tend to isolate them for the last week when I use my method. Yeah a lot of people like doin it in low light because it keeps them from ripping fins to much usually


----------



## fightergirl2710 (Jun 9, 2011)

I think Awesome Sauce really needs the dim light then, poor girl.. Not one of her fins are left intact.  I'll try again in 2 weeks then, with the method that you use. I just hope it works.  How long do they take usually, with your way?


----------



## Creat (Dec 6, 2010)

24hrs usually honestly, sometimes for new spawners 48hrs you could just try the one week of seclusion in the small cup sense you probably have been loving on them for plenty more time then a few weeks


----------



## fightergirl2710 (Jun 9, 2011)

Yeah but I want AS to feel a bit better first.. She looks so harrowed! I'll do the whole process if need be. OFL has posted on my other thread, I'm going to see what she has to say as well.


----------



## Creat (Dec 6, 2010)

Feel free I am very lazy with my spawning methods  everyone is different


----------



## fightergirl2710 (Jun 9, 2011)

Lol! I would love to be as laid back! One day.. I will be.. One day! lol!


----------



## fightergirl2710 (Jun 9, 2011)

The new spawn set up:









I crammed it as much as I could.  Screw the chimney this time! I'm going with foliage cover XD I'm keeping this as it is for the next week for my babies to spawn in. What do you think?


----------



## Creat (Dec 6, 2010)

I think it looks great  Beats the tanks my fish endure lol How large is the tank? I think you could actually lower the water level a little. The less water the more plant coverage and density you will get. Plus the male doesnt have to go as far to re collect eggs and babies that fall from the nest.


----------



## fightergirl2710 (Jun 9, 2011)

The tank is around 6-8 gallons.. I forget lol! The water is filled to around 5.. Should I still lower it? I can when I siphon the gunk from the bottom.  Thanks Creat! And I've seen your tanks, I love all the duckweed floating around  I wish I could find some! The fishies must feel so secure in it! I'm trying to find some java moss as well, I'm worried my boy wont be able to get to the girl at all at this rate! XD


----------



## Creat (Dec 6, 2010)

Never underestimate a motivated male betta lol he will find her just think of all the yummies in the tank though for the fry  you could lower it another inch maybe it will dense up the plants plus it will leave room for you if you want to add water sometimes adding water and creating "rain" helps set the mood


----------



## fightergirl2710 (Jun 9, 2011)

Ooh, good idea! Making it rain sounds all romantic XD
I'll try that, right before the spawn, right now I just want the plants to propagate as much as they can.  I was thinking about the noms too! Grow my micropretties muahaha! Btw what do you do about dead leaves and such.. I want to get a snail but I don't know what kind :/

I'm worried about one thing, I have to turn on the mosquito repellent at night in the room, I hope it wont affect the fry.. It doesn't affect the bettas but the fry must be so delicate...


----------



## Creat (Dec 6, 2010)

Careful about the repellent the residue is what can hurt the fry. SO if there is anything in the air that will land in or on the water then you have to worry. I dont worry about dead leaves the snails will eat any bad parts. And any snail will do you can get some nice yellow ones but I just use pond snails... (only cause my puffer fish om nom nom them ). Snails help produce the micro organisms in the water also plus they wont eat fry only dead ones. And snail poo is better then rotting food


----------



## fightergirl2710 (Jun 9, 2011)

I is scared now.. The repellent is the kind that dissapates into the air.. I have a lid on the tank that is on at all times but still :/
I wanted to get trumpet snails but they're hard to find X( I'll try and get the yellow apple (I think?) ones...


----------



## Creat (Dec 6, 2010)

The lid would have to be airtight to have an effect and you could open the lid when the repellent isnt on. And snails are snails  lol


----------



## fightergirl2710 (Jun 9, 2011)

I can't get it to be airtight.  I'll have to check the box and see if it'll cause any damage as such.. I hope it doesn't! We have a big mosquito problem here these days and I can't avoid plugging in the repellent.


----------



## Creat (Dec 6, 2010)

I understand. You could hang like paper towels over the top of the tank kinda like a barrier I dont think the repellent can get through that... maybe it can but I hope not.


----------



## fightergirl2710 (Jun 9, 2011)

I'll see if I can find any info on it. I hope not as well


----------



## fightergirl2710 (Jun 9, 2011)

I was just wondering... Do I have to wait till all of my girl's fins grow back completely before trying again? She's healthy and I see the clear fin growth.. I'm wondering because since she has really long fins my boy manages to nip her easily... If they're "trimmed" like now then he would have a tough time.. Just a thought lol!
Also, I can't stand to see all her fins grow back and get nipped again. -_____-


----------



## Creat (Dec 6, 2010)

If you feel that she is healthy and up to the challenge no you dont have to wait I keep all my girls in a sorority and occasionally I breed one that has been nipped by another girl.


----------



## fightergirl2710 (Jun 9, 2011)

Hmm... Maybe I'll wait a few more days, till the weekend just for the conditioning process.. She's fine otherwise, pretty active and I've got her showing off to a mirror, I read that it helps lol!
Are you certain its ok? She took a pretty bad nipping.. Although this time my tank is crammed with plants.. I doubt they'll be able to move in there hehe! I got some moss too. :} Should I bother with the chimney? I'm worried about premature egg drop... Oh and I still need to get snails XD


----------



## Creat (Dec 6, 2010)

Ha ha to avoid premature egg drop just dont let her get to huge and I dont use the chimney unless its for a short amount of time. And I wouldnt worry about her getting nipped again to badly.


----------



## fightergirl2710 (Jun 9, 2011)

Thanks Creat! Btw do you add snails after the fry are swimming or when the pair spawn? Would they eat the eggs?


----------



## Creat (Dec 6, 2010)

Nope they dont touch eggs unless they have gone bad usually  dont worry I add them in way before they help establish microorganism colonies


----------



## fightergirl2710 (Jun 9, 2011)

Okay what kind do you have? I'm confused about which ones to get.. We get apples and they're huge! And they poop way too much XD


----------



## Creat (Dec 6, 2010)

Pond snails cause I am cheap, and snail poop is better then rotting things


----------



## fightergirl2710 (Jun 9, 2011)

True.. Do the pond snails come with the pond scum? 
Must find snails!

Btw how's Coal doing? :/


----------



## Creat (Dec 6, 2010)

They come from everywhere sometimes I think they materialize out of thin air... And Coal hasnt changed for better or worse...


----------



## fightergirl2710 (Jun 9, 2011)

As long as its not worse.. :<
Pond snails are scaring me now..  
I think I had gotten a tiny trumpet snail with my java fern but I threw it away.. *headdesk* Long time ago...


----------



## Creat (Dec 6, 2010)

Its not worse dont worry I wouldnt have them if they caused me more problems  and why do pond snails scare you


----------



## fightergirl2710 (Jun 9, 2011)

I was talking about Coal not getting worse.. Sorry I confused you :X
The fact that the snails seem to appear out of thin air scares me lol! Also that when they die they sort of expel all their organs.. That fact just grosses me out! XD


----------



## Creat (Dec 6, 2010)

Oh lol ! okay and i didnt know they did that they usually end up as food before they can do that.


----------



## fightergirl2710 (Jun 9, 2011)

That's good to know  I'm going to go snail hunting tomorrow then!


----------



## fightergirl2710 (Jun 9, 2011)

Ok, they're back in again.. I still used the chimney because I'm a weenie X(
This time Zuko's trying to nip snails and show off at the same time and AS is showing him her aggressive side as well.. She's trying to get out of the chimney but not for the right reasons lol! At least it doesn't look like the right reasons XD


----------



## Creat (Dec 6, 2010)

The dweeb well they will hopefully figure it out soon enough


----------



## fightergirl2710 (Jun 9, 2011)

Yep! If it works out I'll start a new thread, I don't want to waste bandwidth if it doesn't happen XD


----------



## Creat (Dec 6, 2010)

Ha ha alright I hope they do


----------



## fightergirl2710 (Jun 9, 2011)

Bubblenest is in progress, a snail was killed/ wounded by Zuko -_________-
She's still being hard to get.. No stripes but vivid colour an very eggy. :/


----------



## Bambi (Sep 11, 2011)

She sounds kind of agressive xD

Good luck.


----------



## fightergirl2710 (Jun 9, 2011)

Thanks!
The last time she was really submissive and got beat up and now this! XD


----------



## Bambi (Sep 11, 2011)

haha she must be all "hey buddy, i remember you! You're the one who was pickin' on me!"


----------



## fightergirl2710 (Jun 9, 2011)

Yeah, she's been training like Rocky for this day! Must have vengeance! And babies!!


----------



## fightergirl2710 (Jun 9, 2011)

They're embracing!!


----------



## fightergirl2710 (Jun 9, 2011)

And now she's hiding again -___-


----------



## Tikibirds (May 26, 2011)

where there any eggs??

Im gonna try again as well, with a different female. I may pick a different male since this one ate the last batch of eggs *cries*


----------



## fightergirl2710 (Jun 9, 2011)

No, no eggs.. They just experimented a bit and then she went and hid. :<


----------



## Creat (Dec 6, 2010)

If they are trying chances are they will keep trying now that they have figured it out


----------



## fightergirl2710 (Jun 9, 2011)

Lol! I hope so! Zuko froze himself thrice embracing himself and she was like,"Ok, I'm outta here!' And she hasn't come back since.. Now he's chasing again.. Dweebs! Why can't they get it right? D: She's still barred up so I'm not worried about her as long as she stays that way.


----------



## Creat (Dec 6, 2010)

Ha ha thats normal. After they have done it once its normal for them to try again quicker.


----------



## fightergirl2710 (Jun 9, 2011)

Phew, that's good to know! I'm much more confident this time.. I feel like I can read what they're saying to each other and you helped a lot too! Thank you creat! *Bowwing motion*


----------



## fightergirl2710 (Jun 9, 2011)

Still no spawning. :<


----------



## Creat (Dec 6, 2010)

Dont worry to much I have realized that my fish only spawn after I have given up hope that they will  lol just relax as long as they arent going physco on each other no harm will be done


----------



## fightergirl2710 (Jun 9, 2011)

Lol! Still no whoopi. She's still hiding and he's sulking, searching, bubblenesting.. What I hate is they give me hope and THEN they make me lose it.. I bet they're laughing at me in there. Losers. >__>


----------



## GreenTea (Jan 31, 2011)

Wow super frustrating! I hope they do soon.


----------



## fightergirl2710 (Jun 9, 2011)

Thanks Greentea, I hope so too. >_<


----------



## fightergirl2710 (Jun 9, 2011)

Now they're really yanking my chain. Both of them are sitting in the same corner, out in the open (not hiding) and staring blankly into space. No chasing, no showing off. Nothing. They've been like this for more than an hour now. X(


----------



## Tikibirds (May 26, 2011)

They are mocking you...


----------



## fightergirl2710 (Jun 9, 2011)

Totally. -_____-


----------



## ksage505 (Sep 19, 2011)

fightergirl2710 said:


> Now they're really yanking my chain. Both of them are sitting in the same corner, out in the open (not hiding) and staring blankly into space. No chasing, no showing off. Nothing. They've been like this for more than an hour now. X(


Mine are currently doing the same thing -_____-


----------



## fightergirl2710 (Jun 9, 2011)

*hugs ksage* we can comfort each other... Maybe its like the turning point when they decide to spice up their lives with some embracin'?!


----------



## ksage505 (Sep 19, 2011)

fightergirl2710 said:


> *hugs ksage* we can comfort each other... Maybe its like the turning point when they decide to spice up their lives with some embracin'?!


I sure hope so -_-" Mine have just seem to lost interest in each other after a looong game of hide and chase. They'll spot each other swim a little ways towards each other, stop... look... turn around like "meh".


----------



## fightergirl2710 (Jun 9, 2011)

Yep same here.. My male is still trying but the female just politely moves away... -__-


----------



## ksage505 (Sep 19, 2011)

fightergirl2710 said:


> Yep same here.. My male is still trying but the female just politely moves away... -__-


Its agony. I'm so afraid to stop watching them in case they decide they in fact do not want to spawn and would prefer tearing off each others fins. I think if they haven't gotten it figured out by tonight and keep acting uninterested then I'll just separate them and try again in a few weeks. Sigh. My male is more interested than the female, he'll still chase and flare occasionally.


----------



## fightergirl2710 (Jun 9, 2011)

Yup, that's my idea so far too.. *gloom*


----------



## Creat (Dec 6, 2010)

any chance you could film their interactions?


----------



## fightergirl2710 (Jun 9, 2011)

I had filmed them embracing yesterday.. I can get video but I changed 50% of the water right now and it's helping.  Zuko's a bundle of testosterone again.  I hope she get in the mood soon. She went and stood under the nest twice while I was changing the water and this idiot was flaring at a snail, completely oblivious! X( I wanted to feed him to my turtle at that point. XD

If they start acting like that again, I'll tape it.


----------



## Creat (Dec 6, 2010)

Massive water changes almost always help  hope they figure it out soon


----------



## fightergirl2710 (Jun 9, 2011)

Thanks Creat.. I'm going to google why that is. (unless you can tell me? *is totally lazy*) ;-)

Oh, oh! And does it work more than once? :/


----------



## Creat (Dec 6, 2010)

Yes it does work more then once what its mimicking is the rainy season when betta naturally start to breed, its when the insects start hatching in the wild meaning more food for the babies too. Its just the natural timing and mimicking the rain helps them start to be motivated to build nests and spawn. Heck I even time my water changes and spawns with pressure changes int he weather. Fish can tell when the pressure changes outside and spawn during a major pressure change usually.


----------



## fightergirl2710 (Jun 9, 2011)

Oh good, thanks Creat!  I didn't find it on Google anyway. Lol!


----------



## BettaHeart (Jan 2, 2011)

hows the spawning going so far?


----------



## fightergirl2710 (Jun 9, 2011)

Not very good.. Seems like they're back to ignoring each other... If they don't do it by tomorrow I'm isolating them for another 3 days...


----------



## Creat (Dec 6, 2010)

How long have they been together ?


----------



## fightergirl2710 (Jun 9, 2011)

2 days and 1 when the female was in the jar..


----------



## Creat (Dec 6, 2010)

Leave em in for at least a week before you remove them or until the female looses her color and bars and the male wont build a nest.


----------



## tpocicat (Aug 8, 2011)

I've used a snail in my fry tank. One thing to watch out for...the male may not like the snail. One of my males ate the snail's antenna! Lucky for the snail, they grew back after I removed the male.


----------



## fightergirl2710 (Jun 9, 2011)

So its ok that they ignore each other? He has a nest but he hasn't added to it for awhile.. She still has bars.. They both just sit around looking bored lol!

My boy ate the entire snail XD


----------



## Creat (Dec 6, 2010)

Like I said two days is to short leave them there for a week or so sometimes it takes a little longer.


----------



## fightergirl2710 (Jun 9, 2011)

Ok, got it.. They can sit there till pigs fly but I want my babies! Lol!


----------



## BettaHeart (Jan 2, 2011)

yes it will not hurt to leave them in for some time even if that time means a week or more. Aztec and my copper light blue female took quite a while before anything happened. Just take a nice deep breath and relaxing in the knowledge instinct will prevail lol


----------



## fightergirl2710 (Jun 9, 2011)

Ok, got it! I can feed in there right? I heard they might eat eggs if you feed?


----------



## Creat (Dec 6, 2010)

I feed them. I have found some males eat eggs with or without food, I always give my males the chance to eat and some of them will actually refuse it when they have eggs. But you can always feed him snails lol


----------



## fightergirl2710 (Jun 9, 2011)

Lol! The snails are still a weak population.. He can feast when it grows XD He hunts them down anyway


----------



## Bambi (Sep 11, 2011)

as long as there are no eggs yet go a head and feed xD once there are eggs i stop feeding my male until i remove him when the fry are free swimming.

Good luck  as long as there's no aggression and the female isn't stress stiping instead of breeding bars you're fine and the female can stay in a few more days.


----------



## ksage505 (Sep 19, 2011)

Any luck yet?


----------



## fightergirl2710 (Jun 9, 2011)

Nope  Just a dead snail X(
Does anyone know what the dusty white crap growing on my sponge and glass is? I'm worried...


----------



## Gloria (Sep 22, 2011)

No, but I get that built up on my snails. just on the gooey part of them.


----------



## Tikibirds (May 26, 2011)

He ate the snail?? Arent snails kinda big? At least the ones I had a long time ago were.


----------



## fightergirl2710 (Jun 9, 2011)

Nah, these are small pond and ramshorns. :> Well, he's building up his nest again.. I wish they'd hurry up! *has no patience*


----------



## Creat (Dec 6, 2010)

Lol its hard to have patience sadly no matter how many times you do it it doesnt get that much easier.


----------



## fightergirl2710 (Jun 9, 2011)

What have I gotten myself into? 
Well, Zuko's hard at work again. Girly is still hiding. 
I looked at the white stuff under a magnifying glass, I think it might be some kind of organisms.. Guess? I don't know if infusoria is so big and abundant in tanks.. Its all sticking to my filter and plant roots..


----------



## Creat (Dec 6, 2010)

THe white stuff might be some kind of mold if its kind clear and large and surrounding the plant roots and stuff if its bacteria it will be flat against the surface and attached to everything lol and more white usually and the bacteria is fine and healthy.


----------



## fightergirl2710 (Jun 9, 2011)

Its white, but sticking out a bit on little strands. Not clear though. I also have some white web like stuff sticking to the glass. It sticks completely at some places and is sorta suspended in the water elsewhere.. Mold? D: *panics*


----------



## Creat (Dec 6, 2010)

can you take a photo of it? that might help identify it


----------



## fightergirl2710 (Jun 9, 2011)

Funny you should ask lol! 









My fish are fine btw, if it counts..


----------



## Creat (Dec 6, 2010)

Hmmm I would ask someone else who knows more I have no idea what that might be :/


----------



## fightergirl2710 (Jun 9, 2011)

I've made a thread, lets see if anyone knows.


----------



## tpocicat (Aug 8, 2011)

It looks like mold, are you feeding too much? That's all I can think it may be. (Happened to me once)


----------



## fightergirl2710 (Jun 9, 2011)

I have feed them both live foods so nothing gets left over and if it does it's alive so it doesn't spoil the water and they eat it eventually. :/


----------



## fightergirl2710 (Jun 9, 2011)

Ok so here's what I id.. I put girl back into jar because boy would mope and be all emo when she hid. Now, he's back to nesting and showing off, she's back to not being afraid and I'm back to being hopeful.  I'll let her out tomorrow evening... No point letting her out now.


----------



## fightergirl2710 (Jun 9, 2011)

I'm going to let her out in a few hours, Zuko has a magnificent nest again. I guess he was ignoring it because he kept trying to find her. Now that she's in front of him, he's happy.. Sigh, priorities Zuko!! X(


----------



## Gloria (Sep 22, 2011)

LOL... too cute. I hope all goes well. I have just put my two in to sleep... Hopefully they spawn in the morning


----------



## fightergirl2710 (Jun 9, 2011)

Best of luck. 
People keep mentioning that theirs spawn at night, all mine do is sleep! Lazy buggers XD


----------



## Tikibirds (May 26, 2011)

Good Luck :-D


----------



## fightergirl2710 (Jun 9, 2011)

Lol! Tiki, your avatar! I die XD
Ok, so she's out (yet again).. This time she's hiding but coming out in the open for him but he's not interested yet because apparently he wants to build his nest to the heavens XD He's chasing her off and looks like he's going,"Doodoodoo Imma build me a nest do dodoo.. Ma babies have a big house lalala"

Is my insanity showing? I thought so...


----------



## Creat (Dec 6, 2010)

LOL aw they will figure it out they just need to get their priorities straight


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Give it time. They'll spawn when THEY want to spawn, not when YOU want them to spawn. lol


----------



## fightergirl2710 (Jun 9, 2011)

Lol! I know, I know.. It's just the mindgames they play with me hehehe.. Like, Oh! We love each other now, please let me out of the jar and I do then its like *hide hide* *mope mope* Grrrr!


----------



## Tikibirds (May 26, 2011)

> Lol! Tiki, your avatar! I die XD


 Stalker fish


----------

